

The Fun Theory: Fun as a way to Change People's Behavior - breck
http://thefuntheory.com/

======
biggitybones
Entertaining and something that may be popular at first, but unfortunately
something like this isn't scalable (the novelty would wear off, not to mention
cost needs to be taken into account).

The concept that fun encourages more participation is sound, but just like
tourist traps it will only encourage first time use and not much after, IMHO.

~~~
ellyagg
Thanks for ruining it for me, pal.

~~~
biggitybones
Didn't mean to come off too negatively about it. While I stand by my point
about the feasibility of these things, this is the type of creativity
necessary to encourage better behavior with respect to the environment.

~~~
nash
I'd agree with the two bin related ones. The stairs I think may have more
staying power.

The question all videos need answer is what are the usage ratios 6 months
later.

------
conanite
I remember seeing a urinal with a miniature propeller-like device attached to
the grill at the bottom. Using a suitable jet of water, a visitor could make
the propeller spin at great speed.

Apparently, these things almost eliminate spillage. The Urinal Fly is a
similar concept, much simpler, but not so much fun imo.

I think there's no end to the amount of fun humans can invent. One day, every
large company will have a VP of Fun.

    
    
      "Our aim is to keep this bathroom clean. Your aim would be appreciated"
      - notice in my grandmother's bathroom.

~~~
the_real_r2d2
I imagine that this same concept could be useful to encourage young children
(boys) to learn to go to the toilet.

------
joss82
Reminds me of this great (and fun!) book : A theory of fun.
<http://www.theoryoffun.com/>

It's oriented toward game design but has some interesting thoughts about fun
in general.

~~~
pchristensen
I wish I had +10 upvotes for this! I can't recommend Theory of Fun enough for
anyone who cares about learning, life, motivation, achievement, etc.

